# A6 (C5) codes



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

I just picked up a 2003 A6 Avant for my wife, and wanted to see if I can enable the auto-lock feature that locks the doors at 10mph. A secondary item is rolling the windows up and down with the key remote, but the door locks are my primary concern at the moment.
Does anyone know if there is a listing of codes for the C5 A6? I did some looking around on the Rosstech site, but I only seem to find codes for the A4.
TIA


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: A6 (C5) codes (seesquared)*

Try the A4 B5/8D codes, they should work for the C5/4B too.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: A6 (Theresias)*

Wow, I didn't expect a reply this quick! 
I'll give them a try tomorrow night and post back with the results.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: A6 (seesquared)*

Just wanted to post my findings. When we bought my wife's A6, it did not lock the doors automatically at ~10mph, and the remote key FOB wouldn't roll the windows up or down if you held the lock or unlock buttons. I used the B5 settings from RossTech and they worked like a charm.
Here's a link to the page for reference: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/audiB5.html
My "Standard Coding" was different from the numbers listed for the B5 cars, so I used the number that showed up in the central locks > recode window as a starting point. I'm always amazed at how easy it is to change things with the VAG-COM once you know the codes.


----------



## weldunn007 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 (seesquared)*

Im trying to do the same on my S4 but ony the window control.
how are the numbers configured?
my base is 16140 abnd the modifier is +64, so is my new number 16204?
and if i wanted to do the 15mph locks as well is it 16236?
with my luck im going to mess this all up.
Also what are the commands on the remote to use the window controler, just hold down the buttons?
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: A6 (weldunn007)*

You are correct. You would take the base number * that the VAG-COM shows you* and add 64 for the windows and add another 32 for the locks. So if the VAG-COM shows you 16140, you would add the numbers as you have described above and put the new number in. I made sure to save my old number in a text file just in case I ever need it in the future. 
To control the windows - and sun roof if you have one - you just hold down the unlock button to roll them down and the lock button (one press) rolls them up. I'm not sure what holding the lock button down will do, but it might let you lock the doors and roll the windows up to the point where you release the button. Hopefully that all makes sense


----------



## weldunn007 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 (seesquared)*

Works perfectly now, Thanks!


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*A6 (C5) codes UPDATE*

I haven't hooked the car up to the VAG COM yet, but it has stopped locking the doors automatically, and I think that it has started to realign the passenger side-view mirror when the car is put in reverse. The mirror may have been doing this all along, but I don't think that it did that when we got the car








The remote still works for rolling up and down the windows. Electronic gremlins?


----------



## weldunn007 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 (C5) codes UPDATE (seesquared)*

I had a similar problem with a friends car. set it back to where it was ane then re code it to what you want to do. should work fine and if it happens again repeat. it was the easiest fix we could come up with.
Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: A6 (weldunn007)*

Thanks for the reply - i did recode it, even thought the car showed the correct code. I just reapplied the correct code and everything started working again. One interesting thing is that the passenger side mirror no longer tilts downward when we put the car in reverse. 
If there is a code for enabling the side mirror angling down when the car is put in reverse, I would like to know what it is


----------



## weldunn007 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 (seesquared)*

I would like to know that as well, it worked on my 2000 GLX but i cant get it to work on the S4.
Let me know if you figure it out and i will do the same.


----------

